# Tropica 1-2-Grow! Plants



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

In case anyone has been wanting to try them, GLA is now carrying Tropica's line of tissue culture plants and I just received an email that they're up on the website.

http://greenleafaquariums.com/categories/1-2-grow-plants-portions.html


----------



## dhenry7711 (Apr 19, 2015)

Cool thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jenger (Apr 26, 2015)

Everything I'm interested in is out of stock. Any idea how often you'll be getting new shipments in?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

What're you looking for? I know they had almost everything in stock when I got belem for my tank.

They just had a recent sale though which is probably why they sold out.


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't think they sell these anymore  Which is a shame because the ones I got from them last month are doing great in my tank. I love them!


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

aquariumplants.com seems to be selling its own version of tissue-cultured plants. Haven't tried them yet, but I probably will order some soon.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

RycoAquatics.com has them listed on their site.

Tropica 1-2-Grow ? RYCO Aquatics


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

Jeff5614 said:


> RycoAquatics.com has them listed on their site.
> 
> Tropica 1-2-Grow ? RYCO Aquatics


Thank you!!!!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Marco,
Any plans on bringing them back in the future? You had the best shipping options.


----------



## MYGrace924 (Dec 18, 2015)

i dont see any plant selling on their site, did they stop selling them?


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

MYGrace924 said:


> i dont see any plant selling on their site, did they stop selling them?


I think so. See my posts further up.


----------

